# Gggrrooossssss!!!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chili anyone?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

This may not be exactly along the same lines as that news release, but when I buy chuck roast/steak and trim the "offending" material off of it before I grind it for hamburger, I save the "offending stuff" and grind that for the kitties. I gotta tell you, that the "offending stuff" when ground up looks far better and more appetizing that ANYTHING I"VE EVER SEEN in any meat market or supermarket being offered as ground beef.

So, a piece of a human finger in the chili. Believe me, there's far worse in there that you don't know about.

Even back in the days of the movie "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn", the mother tells the kids to have the butcher pick out a nice steak THEN tell him to grind it up!!! The butcher tries to sell the "already ground up hamburger" but the kids and the mother know better and will have none of it!!!!

doc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You'd think that maybe the guy would say, "hey, my finger's gone", and perhaps he'd try to locate it. How does a can of chili make it out of a factory after a guy loses a finger and can't find it?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Maybe it came in with the ground meat from a purveyor. Still, Momo, you've hit the nail on the head. Well, maybe the fingernail.


----------



## glenn (Feb 26, 2005)

It's people! Soylent Green is people! It's PEEEEE - PULLLLLL !!!

-- Chuckie Heston in Soylent Green

Glenn


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

But was it hot and juicy? Actually it's part of their new ad campaign. People have been joking "where's the beef"? for years. Now they actually show them


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, and just think of it. If you get really lucky, you can find one with a wedding ring or some other ring type on it. 

I can just see it now. You take your girl to Wendy's, she orders the chili. You knew she would. You made special arangements. She takes that first spoon full, brings it up to her moulth. Sees a finger with a ring on it... You take the spoon from her, grab the finger, take the ring from the finger and ask her to marry you. And who said romance it dead...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Wendy's gets their chili from Basic American Foods. I don't know if it includes meat at that point or not, but it's a dried product. BAF also supplies refried beans for Taco Bell, mashed potatoes for KFC and Betty Crocker. All are dried products.

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Well, now my appetite has dried up.


----------



## michalik (Feb 16, 2005)

Shame.Chili(red) should be made with either beef or venison,never with long pork.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've been corrected. BAF does NOT do Wendy's chili. 

Phil


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Ok, thinking about it... it is actually pretty easy.... the rest of the individual is in other batches of chilli!

Boss: Hey! Where's Quido?
Co-worker: Dunno, I think he left, said he felt dizzy
Boss: Slacker, just see if I let him have his job back if dares come back at all!!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I wonder if anybody traced the fingerprint to see whose finger it might have been? 

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Doc, you've been watching too much CSI!!

Seems like a good time to re-read that great early 20th century best-seller, The Jungle .


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

"The Jungle" almost convinced me to become a vegetarian!!!! This story made "Good Morning America" the other day. Was eating breakfast when the story came on, and they showed the finger!!! Almost lost all my breakfast then and there, and Im not really very squeamish.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Could it be they've finally found Jimmy? 

doc


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

heard on the news this a.m. that the chili finger debacle was a put-up job by some scammer. what i want to know is where someone with this kind of notion comes up with a severed human finger---no, wait, never mind.


----------



## faith leche (May 20, 2005)

with all the steroids they pump in beef, the fingers probably a healthier option...unless the finger belonged to a steroid user...then we're hopeless...sigh


----------

